
Spotify launches video podcasts worldwide, starting with select creators - agaripian
https://newsroom.spotify.com/2020-07-21/spotify-fans-can-better-connect-to-creators-with-new-video-podcasts/
======
NoOneNew
A small form of competition to YouTube? Sounds good to me. YouTube really
needs to get its ego checked.

~~~
mav3rick
Wait till Spotify starts charging you for these new features ? In the end 99%
of users will choose the free option.

~~~
NoOneNew
Because Google is totally above that?

They're companies. They aren't in it for the hugs and kisses. It's about the
money. But Google having a monopoly is pretty bad too, especially for the
creators.

~~~
mav3rick
Google has a pretty popular free product.

